# What HD Reciever to buy



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

I am looking for an HD receiver to buy that has many HDMI inputs and Component inputs and Svideo as well and opticle.

I have many components to hook up to it with the variations listed above.


Thanks


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

What is your budget? And how many inputs? Most common is 2-4 range on HDMI. Is that going to be enough?


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Depending on your needs and budget, there are many options. I would start by listing out your components and preferred connection methods. Then identify your main viewing and listening material to determine what kind of decoders you will require in the Receiver. I would recommend finding an HDMI 1.3 receiver as that will provide the bandwith for higher resolutions and future audio codecs. If you don't have an upconverting player, you might consider a receiver that does upconversion also.

There are several options, and you really can't go wrong with any of these companies:

Pioneer Elite
Denon
Onkyo
Yamaha

There are lots more to choose from. There are some very, very good deals floating around on HDMI 1.2 receivers, would be worth looking into if your budget is a primary concern. Research and see which features you might appreciate more.

Good luck!


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

Well lets start off by listing the components I have now.
XBOX 360 with HDVD player with component output
Regular XBOX with component output
DVD player with component out and optical out
Comcast HD box currently component and optical out

So in a sense I will need many component inputs but I will want at least three HDMI inputs as well for future changes

Budget under 800


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm not sure there is a receiver with 4 component inputs. Of course you could use this 4 port component switcher.


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

I may splurge and go for the Onkyo TX-SR875, I know it only has 3 component inputs but it does well with HDMI inputs and I guess I can change one of the others to HDMI.

What do you think of that model?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo TX SR875 is in a class of its own, You cant go wrong.
To get anything even close to the quality of the 875 you have to spend well over $2000. If you have the cash to get one don't wait get it now. The HQV Raon processor alone makes it worth it. I highly recommend the Onkyo line I have the model just below it and have no regrets at all.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

There is also the ES Series Home Theater A/V Receiver (7.1 channel) by Sony. The ES series receivers, are said to be very good. The STR-DA5300ES has 6 (count'em) HDMI inputs!
From their site:
Bring your high-definition sources to life. With Dolby® TrueHD and DTS® HD Master Audio support, plus 1080p upscaling of any source, the STR-DA5300ES is optimized for Blu-ray Disc™ and other high-definition formats. See it here: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665186458
Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW that is one sweet machine. Lots of inputs. Still only 3 component but the rest are amazing. About 3 to 4 hundred more in cash so is it worth the extra cash? Have to toss it around. Opinions are welcome.


Thanks so far guys


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Only you can answer if it's worth the extra money.
Having plenty of inputs, and easy switching between sources, means more to some people than others. If you use a remote that does the switching for you (such as a Harmony), the only consideration is having more HDMI inputs. This doesn't seem important, until you need one HDMI input more than you have........


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

That sony on paper looks good, but I will say that Sony is not very well regarded for good audio on their receivers. I would stick with the Onkyo.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Big Worm said:


> That sony on paper looks good, but I will say that Sony is not very well regarded for good audio on their receivers. I would stick with the Onkyo.


That is true about most of their other receivers, but the ES series is regarded pretty highly. Everything I've read about them has been positive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The one thing that is missing on the Sony is the HQV Raon chip for upscaling video The Onkyo 875 has it and is far superior to the upscaling that the Sony has. The Onkyo 875 also has the best BurrBrown DAs available and 140watts per ch. using a push-pull amplification section (very good design) where The Sony only uses the standard Burr brown DAs and only 120watts, all things to keep in mind.


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

I am indeed keeping this all in mind. I appreciate the info from both sides. It helps me and confuses me on what is more important to me. Keep the info coming.

Thanks


----------



## odonata (Oct 1, 2007)

Another receiver to consider in that same price range might be the Denon AVR-3808ci. With 4 HDMI inputs and ethernet connectivity, if that interests you, the feature set is quite impressive. While it does not have the HQV Reon-VX video chip as the Onkyo, it does have the very respectable Faroudja DCDi precessor and a host of other video/audio/multimedia features.
I have compared the sound of the 3808ci with the Sony STR-DA5300EX and, at least for my ears, found the Sony's sound to be much harsher. There also seem to be some HDMI audio issues with the Sony from what I have read. On the positive side, the Sony's GUI in wonderful and the six HDMI inputs would be handy if needed.
There again the Onkyo may be a good choice with its video chip set and a good array of features. Plus, it has THX certification, if that is important to you.
For a comparison of features/specs of the Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808ci, see http://www.theosfiles.com/zzz/receiver_compare_875_vs_3808CI.html.
It's, of course, up to you to decide what features are right for you and how much you are willing to spend to the get them. Unfortunately, there is no perfect A/V receiver for everyone; you just have to find the one that best fits your needs/desires/budget.
Some legitimate questions to ask yourself might be:
How important is video upconversion/upscaling, or is onboard video processing important to me at all?
Are ethernet/USB connections important to me for access to my multimedia files on computers and other devices?
How many HDMI inputs (and outputs) will I need, not just now but in the near future?
Will I use this receiver to send audio/video to multiple zones in my home?
Is autocalibration, such as the Audyssey system, important?
Will I be listening to a lot of Dolby/DTS digital content?
How much should I be willing to put toward a new receiver as opposed to upgrading the rest of my system (speakers, components, monitor, etc.?)
Have fun!


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes lots of ?'s to be answered. Currently I have THX certified Boston Acoustics. I have always been happy with them. I was using a kenwood THX system but lately it has been a 5 year old Denon. My main priority for the moment is a lot of inputs and the most features for the buck. I like the internet feature or lan streaming but really I can do that with my xbox 360 and of course that passes through the HT unit. Upscaling seems to be an interesting feature if I find a need to use it. As far as sound quality, I think for movies it might not matter as much as it would for some classical music. Once the bass kicks in all things in my house will rattle anyway.  So I feel out of the three listed the Sony ES is what I am leaning towards for the moment. I think some of that reasoning is the additional optical and other inputs. But after reading the comparison specs I see the Denon does look good.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

How serious was that under $800 budget. It seems like the choices offered have been substantially above that figure. For under $800, you won't find many receivers with a large amount of HDMI inputs. The Onkyo SR705 is available under that budget and is hard to beat for the price. But, as mentioned, weigh all of your needs and decide how you are really going to utilize the available features of each receiver. Then make the best decision for you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

seeing as your budget is fairly large You could also just get this one from Sunfire It will do the job better than most anything else out there. :bigsmile:

Strangely though it only has two HDMI inputs:rolleyesno:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Go separates... the Anthem AVM-50 has 4 component inputs and 4 HDMI inputs.


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

well since I am under the impression that I won't really get what I want under 800 I guess It will be more like 1200 now


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

I just looked at that AVM-50. No way I am spending that much money.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Reanimator said:


> I am looking for an HD receiver to buy that has many HDMI inputs and Component inputs and Svideo as well and opticle. I have many components to hook up to it with the variations listed above. Thanks


Do you use your receiver to feed video to your TV??? ... I remember I read that is better to connect the video signal to your TV directly and the audio to your receiver :yes::yes::yes: ... most like to do it thru the receiver because is more convenient, but I prefer to avoid the conversion of signals .

If you need a lot of HDMI and component inputs ... you can combine the use of the inputs on the TV and receiver (correct me if I'm wrong), you can use the HDMI's and components on the TV (depending on your model you have at least 1 HDMI and a couple of components) and if you add the inputs on the receiver ... you will have more than enough to connect your components :scratchhead::scratchhead:

The only incovenience is switching inputs ... by the way, I read good things about the Yamaha RX-V1800
but it cost almost $900 :yes::yes:

If you're not in a hurry to get a receiver, you can do the same I do ... walk around the electronics store, look for open box deals (I'm sure there will be some after Christmas) and when you find one get it ... I just got a Yamaha RX-V2700 for $399.99 but didn't have the remote, manual and YPAO microphone to calibrate ... I was lucky and they found the remote later that week, I downloaded the manual online and I will order the YPAO ... lucky me :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Reanimator said:


> I just looked at that AVM-50. No way I am spending that much money.


Yeah... with an initial budget of $800... the Anthem suggestion was meant to be sarcastic. But it does have your required inputs and is the only piece I've seen that does. :huh:

Since you are increasing your budget to $1200... that will at least allow you a nicer receiver. 

I would heavily consider the Onkyo TX-SR875 which has 3 component inputs and 4 HDMI inputs. Very nice receiver for $1269 shipped. You may find it for less.

Another one that would be really nice is the Denon AVR3808CI with the same component and HDMI inputs as the Onkyo. 

And yet another very nice one is the Yamaha RX-V1800 with the same inputs as above.

As someone else mentioned the Sony STR-DA5300ES is another with even more HDMI inputs.

EDIT: Adding the Pioneer VSX-94TXH Elite to the list.

There are plenty of good choices in your price range. I suspect they will all sound fairly close to the same. I would probably give the edge to the Denon with the Audyssey sophistication... but there could be other more important features between all of them that could sway you one way or another. 

If you are satisfied with the power and features of either of them... go for the one with the best warranty and/or the one with the lowest price.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Sonnie, at that price range, you'd be very hard pressed to hear any difference between those models, or say the Pioneer Elite 94TXH. I would give the edge to the Onkyo for the better DACs, but I don't know that I'd be able to pick it out in a blind listening test, in fact I'm almost certain I wouldn't be able to reliably.

Given a choice, I'd go for the Onkyo right now. Then again, an AVM 50 would be real nice with a quality amp....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... I forgot about the Pioneer... I added it to the list.


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

Great guys. I appreciate all of your input. I think the price range was pretty relative. It was meant to be a starting point to see what I could get for the money. Now that I see what the units between 800 and 1200 have to offer I may be inclined to touch upon the 1200 range. I am however waiting 'till after Christmas or after the new year to pick one up. I am not really an impulsive buyer with most things. I will toss around those final choices. Yhanks again


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

jvc said:


> That is true about most of their other receivers, but the ES series is regarded pretty highly. Everything I've read about them has been positive.


Usually their power output is where they lack, especially with 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

I just got the Yamaha 1800 and am very impressed with it--there is a great review of it in Sound&Vision this month.

While I've liked the Onkyo over the years, they have especially strong amplifiers, I've been scared off due to the video processing issues talked about in some of the forums. I haven't paid enough personal attention to know the problems specifically, but apparently there are many users with video processing issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

I am still leaning towards this one --->Pioneer VSX-94TXH 7.1 

Have not made the final decision yet


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Reanimator said:


> I am still leaning towards this one --->Pioneer VSX-94TXH 7.1
> 
> Have not made the final decision yet


Because .... ? :scratchhead:


----------



## Reanimator (Dec 15, 2007)

for one I found it for 999.00 and it seems to have plenty of inputs and other options that are attractive. Not getting into detail but specs seem nice.


----------

